# New project Schwinn



## Jefscoupe (Jan 31, 2016)

I don't know what year or model this is.  A friend of mine gave it to me for helping him work on his car.
Number is TY81100619.
I tried the links to the Schwinn serial numbers  but couldn't find a TY anything.











The rear wheel and fender got run over by a 4 wheeler.  Too bad I didn't get it sooner.
I think I can straighten out the fender but the rim is pretty bad.
It looks like good paint and chrome. Except for a couple areas.
this will be another clean and fix what's needed project like my Golden Flyer a few months ago.


----------



## Metacortex (Jan 31, 2016)

It appears to be a Chinese built Schwinn from the '90s or 2000s. Is there a 4-digit number stamped on the headbadge?


----------



## Jefscoupe (Feb 1, 2016)

Metacortex said:


> It appears to be a Chinese built Schwinn from the '90s or 2000s. Is there a 4-digit number stamped on the headbadge?



Yes it does.  I had to go out and look.  It's hard (for me) to see and I couldn't read the number without a magnifier.
So this is a modern bike, made in China to look like an old bike.
I'm disappointed. But thanks for the info.


----------



## Jefscoupe (Feb 3, 2016)

Any more info?  Opinions?
Is it worth the trouble?


----------



## stezell (Feb 4, 2016)

Sorry to say man but he's right on about being made in China. If it would have been built in Chicago the bars of the frame wouldn't butt flat against the back of the head tube it would have been smooth from where it was brazed and smoothed out. Maybe clean it up the best you can and sell it, make it into a Klunker or part it. But it's not a loss.


----------



## Jefscoupe (Feb 9, 2016)

Well since I basically got it for free, 
I haven't lost anything. 
Yet. 
Just wondered if it was worth putting a rear rim on it. 
It would still be a good rider, I guess. 
Thanks.


----------

